# Help ID this plant?



## hkocurek (Feb 13, 2013)

I have no clue what it is.


----------



## epiphytes etc. (Nov 22, 2010)

Me neither


----------



## hkocurek (Feb 13, 2013)

Sorry about that, couldn't figure out how to attach photos with my cell phone


----------



## andersonii85 (Feb 8, 2004)

hkocurek said:


> View attachment 37583
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry about that, couldn't figure out how to attach photos with my cell phone


Pic is a bit small. I can't make out any real detail. Looks Hypoestes-esque to me.


----------



## dendrothusiast (Sep 16, 2010)

I'm guessing Hypoestes too. Especially if you got it at a regular store


----------

